# Roasted White Chocolate



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

This seems to go against what I thought I knew about chocolate, but I have been hearing of some pastry chefs in NYC roasting white chocolate, so I wanted to try it myself.

It was very easy to do, about 45 minutes for my oven - here is a link to the steps I followed - http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2009/06/caramelized-white-chocolate/

The finished product is quite delicious and I am planning to find a way to incorporate it into a dessert. I can't wait to play with it. Is anyone out there using it?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm not right now, but you bet I'm going to!

I bet it tastes like Dulce de Leche.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for the great idea Jelly ! I am going to try this on sunday with my ice cream machine, swirl it in with chopped pecans ....experiment a little....see what else I can do...

Petals.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I first saw that done during a Valrhona demo. It does impart a dulce de leche flavor and is quite tasty. All you have to do is make sure it's on low temp and keep an eye on it. But it should turn a nice tan color when it's done. And the aroma will tell you when.


----------

